# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Góp ý cho diễn đàn, giải đáp thắc mắc >  Hướng dẫn post nhạc: youtube, nhacso, mp3.zing.vn, nhaccuatui, nhac.vui.vn,...

## hangnt

*Hướng dẫn post nhạc: youtube, nhacso, mp3.zing.vn, nhaccuatui, nhac.vui.vn,...*
Ví dụ Clip ( hoặc Mp3 ) này: http://mp3.zing.vn/video-clip/Please-Kim-Bum-Soo/ZWZC7E80.html?_frombox=artistvideo

Đầu tiên ấn vô nút Đến bản đầy đủ như hình:



Sau đó ấn nút Media như hình:



Copy đoạn link này: http://mp3.zing.vn/video-clip/Please-Kim-Bum-Soo/ZWZC7E80.html?_frombox=artistvideo chèn vào giữa thẻ [Media] như hình:



*Kết quả:*







P/S: Cách làm tương tự với các clip video khác từ Youtube, nhaccuatui, nhac.vui.vn, zing, mediafire.....Có gì thắc mắc không hiểu các bạn có thể hỏi tại topic này mình sẽ trả lời chi tiết  :Smile:

----------

